# Another Clock



## Harbo (10 Apr 2013)

I'm making this with a friend - my tiny Unimat isn't big enough.

Its John Wilding's Great Wheel Skeleton Clock:
http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/18836/lot/267/

Wheels before cutting out (big one is 220mm diam.






Front and Back Frame





Close up of cut edge





Gears were cut out on a Myford using a digitally controlled stepper motor Dividing Head.
The 5mm thick frames were cut out using water jetted CNC by a company called SCISS from digitised drawings kindle prepared by JasonB

Rod


----------



## xy mosian (10 Apr 2013)

What a beautiful clock. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.
xy


----------



## PeterBassett (11 Apr 2013)

Wow, spectacular. Good luck.


----------

